# URGENT - Kitten being sick..



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I spraye dthe kittens today with flea spray, i had to attempt to stop them licking their fur but thats prety impossible, anyway..
scooby (my fav) isnt as lively as normal, and has been sick 3 times 
really worried.
the bottle said that this can cause many problems, one being sickness.


*SHOUTS* ELIEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

what did you use?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

frontline spray for kittes, given to me by teh shelter


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ring up the people you foster for asap. Perhaps a damp flannel and wipe it down. We use Frontline spray to great effect but only 1 small spray per kitten(Usually on a gloved hand then rubbed over kitten) We have NEVER had kitten be sick through using it and we have sprayed thousands(no exaggeration) Keep us updated please Gina


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Ring up the people you foster for asap. Perhaps a damp flannel and wipe it down. We use Frontline spray to great effect but only 1 small spray per kitten(Usually on a gloved hand then rubbed over kitten) We have NEVER had kitten be sick through using it and we have sprayed thousands(no exaggeration) Keep us updated please Gina


ok ill rig up now, thanky


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

if they lick it they will hypersalivate and may vomit. as long as there isnt too much mouth foaming then dont worry too much, offering water may help if the kit will drink it. washing the cat may result in it overgrroming again. Frontline is safe for cats from 2 days of age. give it half an hour and see if it settles, otherwise go to a vet


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It may not be related to the Frontline it could be a bug.Just that vomiting and kittens dont go together as they dehydrate so quickly


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rodney our old vet sprayed an entire litter of 2 day old kittens and mum with frontline and within 1 hour all 5 kittens were dead. Gina this wont happen to yours as they are bigger Im just saying to Rodney its not as safe as they make out


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope they reported it. The drug company would not have got the liscense without extensive toxicity trials. Im not saying it didnt happen (and i dont work for them) but these are the things we need to hear about and chase up. Any drug can cause toxicities (god knows im aware of that) but if any drug is given by a licensed route to a licensed species and causes the effects you have observed it really must be investigated


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

right just got off the phone, he said that i shoudl wash him down, and his mouth out.. and latch him on to his mother..
and see what he is like in the morning, obviously if it gets worse, ring the vet,


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

he said its good if he flushes the taste away pout of his mouth, he is on his mum now so i wont move him, teh taste of her milk should flush it away, i have put another bowl of water in there too


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh dear Gina - I bet you got a fright! Sorry, but I've been out all day and just got back and read this thread!

Sounds like you've done everything you could, so fingers (and everything else) crossed for him! I'm sure he'll be all right, as long as he's feeding that's a good sign.

Rodney I agree with you totally about adverse reactions like this being reported. A friend of mine is having a terrible time after losing 3 kittens immediately after their vaccinations. She vaccinated 6, 3 died, the 3 which died had been vaccinated with the same batch of vaccine, BUT a different batch to the other 3 survivors. Her vet is convinced it was the vaccine and at the moment blood samples are flying across the Atlantic for all manner of tests to try and find out what it might have been.

So yes, drug companies need to know!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Oh dear Gina - I bet you got a fright! Sorry, but I've been out all day and just got back and read this thread!
> 
> Sounds like you've done everything you could, so fingers (and everything else) crossed for him! I'm sure he'll be all right, as long as he's feeding that's a good sign.
> 
> ...


thats AWFUL 

im sure he will be fine, he is the little *beeep* of teh lot, a fighter, a biter, a ''ill run away'', a ''ill hide'' a '' ill go down teh back of the bed'', '' ill run in to your wardrobe and get lcked in it'' and so on.. lol

evil yet bloomign cute cat!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

raised kittens all my life...always used frontline

would you REALLY honestly think that they would make a product that would harm the kitten if it was for use on a kitten around aplace where it can me injected....NO 

kittens be sick all the time its what kittens do, frontline wont harm your kitten


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> raised kittens all my life...always used frontline
> 
> would you REALLY honestly think that they would make a product that would harm the kitten if it was for use on a kitten around aplace where it can me injected....NO
> 
> kittens be sick all the time its what kittens do, frontline wont harm your kitten



im sorry but anyone and everythign can have reactions to anything..
and being sick he could get dehydrated and the list goes on, surely its better to be worried, and safe... rather than sorry? no?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> kittens be sick all the time its what kittens do, frontline wont harm your kitten


That's nonsense, sorry Andy but it is. Kittens shouldn't be sick anymore than any other older cat. Sickness can be a sign of alot of underlyin conditions, worms can cause sickness, organ failure can cause sickness etc. yes some animals can ahve adverse reactions to things even if they are made for them. Some batches may be dodgy etc etc the list goes on.


[edit to add] you did the right thing calling them Gina. Fingers crossed for the little un, i'm sure he'll be okay


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh yes he did report it I cant remember the name of the form. We were having a lot of problems with our vaccination it made a lot of the kittens ill. It appeared to be just one batch though. We got refunded for vaccs and vets fees. Andy kittens arent usually sick unless they have a bug or have ingested something and yes drug companys do sometimes get it wrong


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

How is he doing Gina?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*

oh i hope its ok if it has to much problems give it some lactol and wrap warm in a towel as if they get dehydrated the often start to feel cold pinch its skin and if it dont go back straight away its dehydrated and may possibly need fluids injected under the skin its very quick also dont let it lick the others i really hope kitty is ok 
good luck hun 
melinda


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you everyone.
i have been out the last few hours 
but just checked on him, he is fast aseep with everyone else
so i wont disturb him, (he is alive)  
before i left he was gogin ''crazy'' back to his normal self, i think mummys milkd helped. before i left he was also suckling off his mum. so i think e will be fine. before i feed them (before i go to bed) ill have a proper look at him 
check him all over, how can i check if a very fluffy cat is dehydrated? (as in i can finch teh skin put i wouldnt be able to see if it goes down etc, as he is so fluffy? is ther another way?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Trust me Gina if you pull his skin up and it tents(stays up) you will know.Try on one of the other kittens.Do it on its back. You will feel it snap back, if it doesnt you have a dehydrated kitten but to be honest if hes been feeding off Mum i doubt he will be. dehydrated kittens do not play as they feel poorly.When dehydrated they get a dry mouth and sunken eyes too and depending on how much the skin tents will indicate how bad the kitten is


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Trust me Gina if you pull his skin up and it tents(stays up) you will know.Try on one of the other kittens.Do it on its back. You will feel it snap back, if it doesnt you have a dehydrated kitten but to be honest if hes been feeding off Mum i doubt he will be. dehydrated kittens do not play as they feel poorly.When dehydrated they get a dry mouth and sunken eyes too


ok thank you, anythign else i can check for... what about colour of his gums? anything else?

p.s i coudnt find sick in the cage so i think he has brought everythign up that he needed too


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

> oh i hope its ok if it has to much problems give it some lactol and wrap warm in a towel as if they get dehydrated the often start to feel cold pinch its skin and if it dont go back straight away its dehydrated and may possibly need fluids injected under the skin its very quick also dont let it lick the others i really hope kitty is ok


If it is still feeding from Mum and she has a milk supply why give lactol? 
I would see how it is tomorrow morning, if it is sick tomorrow ie not keeping mums milk down then take it to the vet. How old are the kittens? Did they have fleas when they arrived?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Pale gums too which if you gently press will not get any colour back in them also the tongue looks dry, if you arent sure then compare with another kitten.Your kittens may all have pale gums already if they have had fleas so dont worry to much at this point. Im sure he had a reaction of some kind and is now on the mend.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you 
than kyou for your help. This weeknd they will also be goign through worming treatment too... fun


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hello*

as lactol is slightly easier to digest depending on what food the mother is on and you can monitor intake and outlet 



sue said:


> If it is still feeding from Mum and she has a milk supply why give lactol?
> I would see how it is tomorrow morning, if it is sick tomorrow ie not keeping mums milk down then take it to the vet. How old are the kittens? Did they have fleas when they arrived?


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*also*

if it becomes dehydrated it will become weak and get pushed out etc and become weaker so lactol is used if needed i have never had a kitten die on me and go with what my head says sometimes against what a vet has said for instance the tiny kitten was going to die well i never gave up and he is still here and the previous litter i had the vet wanted to take one from me it was that bad and all of them survived so i was solely on about keeping fluids up until it can go to the vet to prevent dehydration but as its feeding it sounds good so keep up the good work hun


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But if the kitten was dehydrated then it shouldn't be given milk at all, not even lactol - it should be rehydrated with an electrolyte solution, such as lectade or a home made rehydration solution. Lactol would have made it worse!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Good morning people I hope you and your feline friends are all well today


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Felines are fine - I'm cr*p as you'll read on the random cat thread!! :lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

He is fine today!
grumpy, and bitey as usual


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*hi*



feorag said:


> But if the kitten was dehydrated then it shouldn't be given milk at all, not even lactol - it should be rehydrated with an electrolyte solution, such as lectade or a home made rehydration solution. Lactol would have made it worse!


 
it would not be given as strong it would be very weak and it would also have to have a solution injected under the skin as i have just been through this myself a few weeks ago


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

mg: You had fluid injected under your skin:blush: Sorry Melinda joking. They would have injected saline solution. Electrolite liquid is fine if given in small frequent amounts to mildly dehydrated animals.Its when they are severely dehydrated they need vet treatment for it


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

MELINDAGIBSON said:


> it would not be given as strong it would be very weak and it would also have to have a solution injected under the skin as i have just been through this myself a few weeks ago


Well I have to say that it would need to be severe dehyrdration to warrant a subcutaneous injection. If it had only come on recently after the flea treatment and wasn't extreme, then feeding a rehydration fluid would be enough/


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Good evening Eileen you made it:2thumb: No joy with the kittens Im afraid.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, I've just checked that thread! And yes I did make it - not without a lot of upheaval though!! Bloody delays!!!


----------

